# how old are most of you?



## singaway93

hi. I'm new and I could be pregnant but it's more likely that I'm not. but it is still a possiblility. but I was just wondering. how old are most of you? cause I'm only 16. but I was just wondering.


----------



## chaz18

heya singaway ive nt long turnt 18 nd am 18wks preg


----------



## Genna

I'm 16 :D fell pregnant at 15 though :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Ella

I'm 17. :)
xx


----------



## philly_bear24

I'm 17 hun. Fell pregnant at 16 though! :) xxx


----------



## xKimx

I Am 18:D Had Ciaran at 17


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm 17 right now. I'll be 18 when baby #2 is born and I was 16 when my son was conceived and when he was born.


----------



## nikky0907

I'm 19 (20 in July) with a 6 month old little girl. I got pregnant at 18 though.

Welcome to BnB. Are you planning on testing soon?


----------



## foreverloves

I'm 18 x


----------



## bigmama

i'm 18 :)


----------



## x-dannielle

im 16 x


----------



## LilMama2be

I'll be 18 10 days before she's due [:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im 18:)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was 17 when i got pregnant, had amber at 18.
im not 19, 6+3weeks


----------



## LauraLM

I got pregnant, and had Mason when I was 18. Turned 19 very shortly after.


----------



## tasha41

Got pregnant when I was 18, I'm now 19 with a one month old baby girl.. turning 20 in October!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm 17, and 25 weeks pregnant. 

xoxox


----------



## singaway93

thanks guys. it feels good not to be alone. 
I haven't tested yet. 
I'm going to soon. 
cause it's been 14 days and I still haven't gotten my period.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

good luck hun, hope you get the result you want! 

xoxox


----------



## raaychel

im 18 :)


----------



## FizzleBob

I was 15 when I fell pregnant, 16 when I had him, now 18 and TTC #2!


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Im 19...will be 20 in May and im 8 weeks


----------



## shortiecjx

19 xx


----------



## Avenged Stars

16 & pregnant


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im 17 :) 18 in may


----------



## Laura--x

Im 17 :) x


----------



## ~KACI~

I'm 21 but i was 18when my son was born :)


----------



## dreamer56

im 17 but will be 18 and 4 months when baby is born... 
this aside, try not to let your age and the age of others around you affect the way you may choose to go about things - i let it get to me too much and found it very upsetting as i felt alone but now i realise i was very wrong!


----------



## ninaluznina

fell pregnant at 15 and am 16 now & pregnant with a baby boy


----------



## CallieBert

I'm 16 i'll be 17 when my son is born


----------



## LilMama2be

I am 17.
And will turn 18 ten days before she's due. Who knows though, she may come before i turn 18. haha [:


----------



## xBabycakes

i'm 15 :) but if i _do_ turn out to be pregnant, i will have the baby when i'm 16.


----------



## teen mummy

i was 15 when i had my daughter :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'm 19 x


----------



## shorttass

im 20 so not actually a teen lol but still young!


----------



## littlepea

20 as well.


----------



## Tracy17

Im 17 years old :) x


----------



## NewToThis_x

Im 17..18 in september x


----------



## juniorsmama

just turned 19 April 9th (27w5d)


----------



## elley_baby248

I got pregnant when i was 19 turned 20 on the 24th March


----------



## hannah91

hey am 17 and 36 weeks pregnant xx


----------



## CallieBert

I'm 17 today, Yey! :D


----------



## rice.baby

I'm 18, I just turned 18 in February. :) 
My boyfriend is 18 too.


----------



## Tiana

Im 17, fell pregnant at 16 though. Ive got a baby girl.


----------



## moniquetaylor

i'm 16 , had a daughter and turning 17 next month :)

she was born march 9


----------



## lissaloo

wow i wish i was that young again girls !! im a mom to 3 37 and just come to give you young ladies help and advice from a mom's point of view !!


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello i am seventeen, i will be having my baby boy in three weeks- and my birthday is in 2nd August when i will eighteeen, my OH will be eighteen in 13th july :hugs: all the best hunnieee x


----------



## LucyEmma

hi, im 19 im expecting in august and will be 20 in septmeber x


----------



## Jessicasmummy

i was 19 when i had my baby girl, shes 2 now and i wouldnt be without her :D
good luck girls ,hope all goes well


----------



## sara_louise

i'm 17 but i got pregnant at 16.
xx


----------



## Neferet

I'm 18 and I got pregnant at 17.


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Im 19 (20 in May) and 9weeks and 6 days pregnant wit my first =)


----------



## perdiepirate

19 x


----------



## Jade--x

Hey 
Im 17 and got a 10 week old baby boy
I had just turned 17 when I found out I was pregnant but I was 16 when he was conceived 
x


----------



## babynewbie

Im 18, was 17 when i fell pregnant.
Found out a week before my 18th birthday, had to change all my birthday plans lol


----------



## mummyk

hiya.. im 17, 18 in may and have a baby girl born 23rd march.. 
live with my partner who is 18..

did u take a test hun?
what do u/did u want result to be??
xx


----------



## MammaHippo

I'm sixteen
17 when the baby gets here in december


----------



## Annabelle.x

I'm 16....17 next week! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Kerryyy

I'm 16 soon to be 17 x


----------



## Megz143

im 19...20 in may with my first little one :) im 10weeks! x


----------



## xkirstyx

im 19 :)


----------



## Mum_Of_2

Im 22, But i was 13 When i had my first son and i was 19 when i concieved but 20 when i had my second son x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

25 :)


----------



## hannah91

hey am 17 and and am 9 months pregnant x


----------



## Smexi.Mommie

im 18 jus had my baby boy kaidayn


----------



## emalou90

Hey girlys 

i'm emma, i'm 18 - 19 in june

i've just got my BFP...


how did you all break the news to family :)

x


----------



## lucy09

I'm 17, i will be nearly 18 when the baby is here :)


----------



## MommyDearest

i am 19 years old and will be 20 in august. I got pregnant with caiden at 18 and gave birth to him march 2. And what do you know. Its not may 5th and i am 2 weeks pregnant again. If i can do thiss. so can you. Just get tested. the sooner you know the better!


----------



## MissTeexx

19, But was 18 when LO was conceived.
Welcome :]
xo


----------



## Amiee-louu

I'm 16 and 4 weeks gone
When will you find out??


----------



## sambam

Hiya I'm 19 - trying for baby #2 :happydance:
Mummy to a beautiful little girl Bailey.
Fell pregnant at 17 first time round x


----------



## ellibelli

i'm 15 and 3 months :)


----------



## londonbabe

:happydance:19


----------



## YummyMummy

im 19, had little man at 18 hes 1 in june im 20 in aug x


----------



## Love Bunny

I'm 18 but will be 19 when my baby is born =) xX


----------



## Flumpy :)

I am 18 :) , will be 19 x


----------



## sineady

*Im 19 fell pregnant at 18*


----------



## Eyes On Fire

I'm 19 soon to be 20.


----------



## mummylissy

I'm 19 got pregnant first time the week after my 18th. Got pregnant second time 3 weeks before my 19th.


----------



## bhbaby

18. Will be 19 in October. I'm not pregnant yet, but my Dh and I are looking to conceive.


----------



## Amber(L)

im 15 :thumbup:
16 on the 16th September
good luck for the future hunn x


----------



## Samanthavv

I'm 20. I've been married for two years as of April, and I have a one and a half year old daughter, and am overdue with my baby boy right now!


----------



## JadeF09x

Heyy I'm 17 was 16 when i Fp :)


----------



## JL19x

.


----------



## baybee123

Im 17 soon to be 18 :) x


----------



## niki .

im 16 and 29 weeks pregnant


----------



## Akira

Am 19, nearly 20. Cant wait to get the bun in the oven!!


----------



## mybabymylife

29 yrs....old!!!!


----------



## jayjay1990

18 :) hoping to start tring very soon. just wanna get house and that sorted first :D Good Luck xxx


----------



## jadeemma79

i'm 16, 17 in july =] 
i don't want a baby yet at all, we are sooo not ready, but i'm so broody and it's doing my head in lol.
but i will wait no matter what, i dont want my child to have the same upbringing i did (no my mother wasn't a teen mother lol) i just wanna be ready and want what's best for my child. 
please dont take offence to this post lol, i'm sure most of you are amazing mothers, i'm just saying, personally i'm not ready.


----------



## Meaghan

I'm 19 :)


----------



## expectinroxie

19. Pregnant at 19 will have mine a month before my 20th. I was first pregnant at 16 never knew it till I was 16 weeks, they said it died around 8 weeks. I never knew the entire time. So yeah.


----------



## tigerschild

im 17 and if i am then i could be 18 when i have my baby


----------



## xgem27x

I turned 17 in March and I'm nearly nearly 13 weeks! So I actually conceived when I was 16 (2 weeks before my birthday)! xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Im 19 & 16 weeks pregnant


----------



## Deacone

I'm 19 in 2 days time, and 6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## katieeandbump

im 17 be 18 when my baby comes along :) x


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

I'm 20 and 28weeks pregnant


----------



## Gabrielle

I was 17 when we got pregnant with our first. Had him at 18. Tried for our second baby at 20 and had him at 20...now 21 and I'll be 22 when this one is born..............

So..........I'll be 22 with 3 kids under the age 4! and hubby is going to be 23. Hey our first wasnt planned but i tell you we are one cute little family that couldnt be happier. It always works out! :)

you CAN do it! HUGS


----------



## Carrie J.

I'm 18 but I'll be 19 in August. I have a 10 month old son named Alex and I'm 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## wbmselizabeth

I'm 15. :) And very excited. I turn 16 in August.


----------



## Jenni1991

I'm 17 and turn 18 in September. x


----------



## danniemum2be

im 19 and 9 weeks pregnant will still be 19 when baby bean is born x x x x


----------



## aSh_x0x

im 19, 20 in september. Im not pregnant WTT untill 2012


----------



## amy.lars

Im 16 and pregnant with my first! :happydance:


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats to all of you! I was 18 when I first got pg, but m/c'd! He or she would be 17 this year. I then got pg at 19 and had my oldest at 20. So gl to all of you!


----------



## Emma91

Hello,
Im 17, will be 18 when my first is due on January 4th :)


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Hi I'm 21, got 1 2year old dd. Was 18 when fell pregnant, 19 when I had her. Now ttc#2.:rofl:

:hug:

Hayley.x


----------



## andrew18

im 18 and gona be a dad in december :) near my bday :p im 19 on dec the 4th


----------



## 321mummy2b

im 17... 18 next week though!! woooop!! im 17 weeks pregnant! how did parents n ppl react?/boyfriends? xx


----------



## Hstormwolf

I'm 17. Wont be 18 till next week and I'm somewhere around 7 and a half weeks pregnant.


----------



## tigerschild

im 17 and WTT till im 18 and got a flat if i get a flat sooner then i will be TTC when i get it.


----------



## gabriella_x

im 17...got pregnant at 16 though..x


----------



## kally92

17 fell pregnant at 16..


----------



## CiCi2010

Im 18 and about 5 weeks pregnant


----------



## 321mummy2b

Hstormwolf said:


> I'm 17. Wont be 18 till next week and I'm somewhere around 7 and a half weeks pregnant.

when you 18? im the 23rd how are you celebrating?x


----------



## nklogan

I will be 16 soon.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I'm 17, 16 when i got pregnant with Aidan
xx


----------



## MummyRachel

Im 19 and had my two girls when I was 17


----------



## oh_dear09

I'm 16, I'll be 17 when my baby is here.


----------



## jayjay1990

18, and gonna start trying :D xx


----------



## holly-grace

im 16 and am 7 months pregnant, i'm still with the father and we're still together, so i'm kindaa lucky in a way...r any of you still with the father?


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm lucky, too. I'm still with the dad of my baby. Actually, he's the dad of both my babies. :rofl: I'm actually extremely lucky because it's not often a 18 year old guy doesn't take off when he finds out his 16 year old girlfriend is pregnant. Not only that but then find out we're expecting our second when I'm 18 and a month before he turns 20.


----------



## Ashley91Rae

I'm 17, and the father is still with me (he's 17 too). we've been together for almost a year and a half, :) and we're expecting a little one in December. By then both of us will be just a few weeks from 18. The baby is due one week before my 18th birthday and about 3 and a half weeks before he turns 18.


----------



## HotChocolate

I'm 17, 18 in August :)


----------



## sarah0108

im 16 but was 15 when i got pregnant, my daughter is now 5 weeks old :) x
oh and im stil with her dad :D he loves her to pieces haha its so sweet to watch!


----------



## Twilight

I am 17.


----------



## Jayceerae

Im 18, turning 19 in 7 days :D


----------



## sinnead12x

im 19 x


----------



## HotChocolate

Im 17 :) 18 in august x


----------



## Momma2Bee

Im seventeen :)


----------



## ScotGirl

I'm 17. :witch: is now 5 days late but too nervous to test!


----------



## katieeandbump

il be 18 when my baby is born next year :) x


----------



## usalqqk4u

i'm fifteen and 33 weeks pregnant.


----------



## HeatherLeanne

i'm 17, 4 weeks pregnant baby should be due around the end of Feb, will find out for sure at next doctors app:D Sooo excited, i'm still with the dad he's allmost 20 :D and we couldn't be happier x


----------



## samlee08

HeatherLeanne said:


> i'm 17, 4 weeks pregnant baby should be due around the end of Feb, will find out for sure at next doctors app:D Sooo excited, i'm still with the dad he's allmost 20 :D and we couldn't be happier x



Exactly the same as HeatherLeanne apart from my OH is 23 almost 24 and I'm 17 almost 18.
But i will be 18 coming up 19 when i'm due.

xXx


----------



## ellen21

hey i am 19.........last stage of begin a teen .......lol............but my cousion was 15 when she got pregnant


----------



## alismith92

i'm 16 too :)


----------



## Momof2kiddos

i am 18 (almost 19) my son was conceived and born when i was 18 and this next baby will be born when im 19.


----------



## alismith92

i'm 16 :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Momof2kiddos said:


> i am 18 (almost 19) my son was conceived and born when i was 18 and this next baby will be born when im 19.

How much of an age gap is there going to be between your two kids?


----------



## jessisamom

Just turned 16 but was 14 when pregnant.


----------



## MusicAddict

im 14, 3 weeks pregnant


----------



## Cassie

Im 15 :D


----------



## RaeEW89

Im 19 almost 20, I wont be a teen mommy, but Im a pregnant teen at this moment


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

i'm 15, 16 when the baby comes :baby:
15 week's and 5 day's preganant
:D


----------



## rachyh1990

im 18 years old, will be 19 when little one is born cant wait :D


----------



## vicky9207

Im 17 Had My Son When I Was 15


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

how do you get thoes ticker thing's on ???


----------



## mossip

Little_Gizzmo said:


> how do you get thoes ticker thing's on ???

wen u find out u can tell me ha ha ha xxx


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

yer lol
hahaha


----------



## RaeEW89

Just click on anyones ticker that you like it should bring you to the site to make them. if not, then most of them have the website url on them that you can just put into the browser.


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

yer then how do you them on here
xx


----------



## RaeEW89

After your done putting in all of the info you copy the code(usually the BBcode). Go to User CP on here(its at the left) go to edit signature, paste the code in the box, then save.


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

thank you soo much xx


----------



## RaeEW89

No problem I hope I helped


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

yer you did thanx


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh sweet, Im glad


----------



## Coley

I am 19 with baby number 1 due in september will be 20 then!!:winkwink:


----------



## achekh8707

I am 21 and TTC #2. I was 18 when I got pregnant with Emma, 19 when she was born.


----------



## ThatGirl

19, oh 26, i'll be 20 when baby arrives and he'll be 27 x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im 17 but ill be 18 before babys due 
*


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im 18....baby due a week after my 19th birthday. What a present! :)


----------



## 0xDanzz

I'm Seventeen, Sixteen when i fell pregnant :) x


----------



## Loubop

Im 20 and I'll be 21 the week before I'm due.


----------



## BattyNora

Hi, I'm 19 will be 20 in Dec. And depending on blood test results, would be due in end of March/April.


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

i'm 15, 16 when the babay comes. :baby:
OH is 17 18 in september


----------



## TacoTurtle

I'm 17.5! I only just found out that I'm expecting.


----------



## jadesh101

18 will be 19 when have the baby i am 30 weeks this thursday


----------



## memysonand3

hey hun im 18 i have one baby and im pregnant with triplets so yea i know how it feels to be a young mommy i was 15 and pregnant


----------



## sparkyz2002

Hey, I'm new to BabyandBump but I'm 20. I was 19 when I got pregnant and turned 20 right after having my baby girl. Our birthdays are 4 days apart.


----------



## MissL

im 16 and 30weeks pregnant:) shes due on the 13 of oct, an my bday is on the 7th of oct so i should be 17 by the time i have her if she dosent come early x


----------



## Imogen_365

Well I was 16 when I fell pregnant but I'm now 17 and still will be when the baby arrives in March I guess. :)


----------



## katie_bump

17, 21 weeks pregnant and will be 18 when he's here :)


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

I was 18 when got pregnant with dd#1, 19 when I had her. Oh was 21. Now 21 & 8 weeks pregnant with #2 and oh is nearly 24.:blush:

Hayley.x


----------

